# Evasive maneuvering or unsafe driver assistance?



## sneditch (Nov 21, 2019)

Would appreciate any insights here.






van cuts into lane ahead. I brake hard and my car veers hard left and carries through the opposing lanes. Brakes were depressed full the entire time until car comes to stop. Seems like my car evaded the encroaching vehicle and then evaded the pole...not sure why it wouldn't stop though?

Thanks

Shon


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

sneditch said:


> Would appreciate any insights here.
> 
> https://app.box.com/s/ml0vg72ye4uvyaci7jeftnli50jlex40
> 
> ...


your video isnt viewable online, and most people (me included) are not going to want to download a random file. maybe try posting it on youtube


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

sneditch said:


> Seems like my car evaded the encroaching vehicle and then evaded the pole...not sure why it wouldn't stop though?


Gravity.

If you don't focus on the van and the cars around yours, and look further out, you can see that the road slopes down into the intersection quite sharply on your side of the road. Sharply enough that the silver ICE SUV in front of you managed to pick up speed from a stop almost as quickly as you did. After you crossed the median, the slope _increases, _and the right turn slot you took is even lower than the median.

While living in Ohio I remember once seeing a car turn left ahead of me, and it seemed to have plenty of room to do so. Except the road was a pretty steep hill. A car coming down the hill toward me locked its brakes and skidded almost a quarter mile before finally hitting the left-turning car. It looked like slow motion. Never underestimate gravity, it always wins.

P.S. What you probably should have done is braked hard just enough for the van to slip past you.


----------



## kataleen (Jan 28, 2019)

JasonF said:


> ...and skidded almost a quarter mile


...huh?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

kataleen said:


> ...huh?


All over Ohio are bad combinations of people driving really fast on narrow roads with really steep hills.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Can't play video.


----------



## kataleen (Jan 28, 2019)

JasonF said:


> All over Ohio are bad combinations of people driving really fast on narrow roads with really steep hills.


I'm sorry, but can't really visualize a car slamming on the brakes and skidding about 4-5 city blocks. Not even on ice.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

locking since video is now unavailable. OP, edit your first post and contact a mod if you would like this opened back up.


----------

